# Frauenhaargras (Frage) - Haltung im Teich



## Alfii147 (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

habe gestern 2x Frauenhaargras (scirpus cernuus) in unserem Ortsansässigen Baumarkt erworben.
Im Baumarkt war sie sogar als Unterwasserpflanze angepriesen.

Im Internet findet man leider nichts über diese Pflanze, lediglich als Zimmerpflanze!
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit bzw. kann dazu was sagen ?

Danke & lG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2014)

Hi Fabster,

Isolepis cernua (Scirpus cernuum heißt diese Pflanze schon lange nicht mehr) kenn ich auch nur als "nicht winterhart in Mitteleuropa" - im recht milden Küstenklima der Niederlande schafft sie es womöglich

MfG Frank


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte die Pflanze schon drei mal im Teich und es war immer einheimisch kurzes Gastspiel. Ich habe es über und unter Wasser versucht, geklappt hat es nicht. Von Überwinterung will ich gar nicht reden. Bei mir kommt das Teil nicht mehr in den Einkaufskorb...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Frau_Fliedermüller (7. Apr. 2014)

Wir haben seit letztem Frühjahr in unserem Teich dieses Gras in "Zone 2". Es steht in dieser Zone so, dass das Grün über dem Wasser ist. Seitdem die Tage wieder länger und wärmer werden fängt das Grün an wieder zu sprießen. Allerdings war der Winter auch nicht so sehr kalt, so dass es gut "überleben" konnte.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten. Habe sie gar nicht erst eingesetzt.


----------

